# WTB: '54 Colson Commander 26 BLK/RED/WHT



## ducnut (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a '54 Colson Commander 26 in the BLK base/RED accent/WHT outline paint scheme. The better the condition, the better for me. However, all conditions/bikes considered. Let me know what you have. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 17, 2011)

They're sweet bikes. I have a '54 or '55 with a straight up black and white paint scheme I'd sell. It needs some parts but.. the idea is all there ;D
I actually live 10 minutes from the Evans-Colson plant in Plymouth, Michigan.


----------



## ducnut (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm still looking, if anyone knows of one. Thanks.


----------



## ducnut (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't believe I still haven't found one. I haven't even seen one. I'm still looking, if anyone knows of one. Thanks.


----------



## Relic (Oct 20, 2012)

*I just picked up a pair-boys and girls*


----------



## ducnut (Oct 20, 2012)

^^^ Nice find!

I'm still looking for a '54 model.


----------

